# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  MOJITO tendre et câlin, boîte à ronrons, rescapé de la canicule [en FA dpt 85]

## Chapelle

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* MOJITO
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 8 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268732608177
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 85 - Vendée
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0663178875
*E-mail :* amis2caramel@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 180 




 

*Rescapé de la canicule, MOJITO est un jeune chat tendre et câlin.

Véritable boîte à ronrons, il est
adoptable sous contrat dassociation LES AMIS DE CARAMEL PA.

1er contact par email : amis2caramel@gmail.com

Environnement sécurisé exigé. 
Famille sérieuse et responsable indispensable.*

----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle

Le petit MOJiTO s’est très vite remis de sa castration qui a eu lieu hier.

----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## GADYNETTE

il est trop mignon...je lui souhaite très vite une gentille famille

----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## Chapelle



----------


## doriant

Câlin, dynamique, joueur. Visible 85190 Venansault.
Frais d'adoption : 180€

*Conditions d'adoption*Comment adopter chez nous :

Contact préalable par téléphone ou par e mail + pré visite au domicile de l'adoptant + possibilité de rencontrer l'animal chez sa famille d'accueil, si la pré visite est concluante + adoption sous contrat d'association, avec période d'essai.

Conditions impératives pour adopter :
* animaux de la famille identifiés, stérilisés et vaccins à jour
* placement exclusivement à l'intérieur pour les chats (ou extérieur sécurisé)

----------


## Chapelle

Toujours dactualité

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

video 2019 >>1540923279371659

----------

